# JDBC Exception



## Generic1 (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe meine Applikation mit Spring in Verbindung mit Hibernate programmiert und bekomm eine komische logging- Ausgabe:


```
02.05.2011 05:48:24 org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader clearReferencesJdbc
SCHWERWIEGEND: The web application [/EventTiming] registered the JDBC driver [com.mysql.jdbc.Driver] but failed to unregister it when the web application was stopped. To prevent a memory leak, the JDBC Driver has been forcibly unregistered.
02.05.2011 05:48:25 org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader clearReferencesThreads
SCHWERWIEGEND: The web application [/EventTiming] appears to have started a thread named [MySQL Statement Cancellation Timer] but has failed to stop it. This is very likely to create a memory leak.
```

Weiß jemand was das zu bedeuten hat, ich hab schon gegooglet aber nicht wirklich was gefunden. 
Vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## XHelp (2. Mai 2011)

Hilft vllt Failure to unregister the MySQL JDBC Driver - Spring Community Forums weiter? Bei google sind auch andere Ansätze zu finden.


----------



## Generic1 (2. Mai 2011)

Naja, die Driver- JAR in einem Tomcat- Ordner zu kopieren - das hab ich schon mal wo gelesen, ist aber find ich keine vernünftige Lösung da ich meine Web- Applikation einfach auf einem Tomcat- SErver deployen will und nicht zuerst schauen will, ob der Tomcat die richtigen JARs in seinem Catalina/lib verzeichnis hat.


----------



## maki (2. Mai 2011)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> Naja, die Driver- JAR in einem Tomcat- Ordner zu kopieren - das hab ich schon mal wo gelesen, ist aber find ich keine vernünftige Lösung da ich meine Web- Applikation einfach auf einem Tomcat- SErver deployen will und nicht zuerst schauen will, ob der Tomcat die richtigen JARs in seinem Catalina/lib verzeichnis hat.


Du siehst das falsch.
Es wäre eine vernünftige Lösung, denn nur so kann man vom Container verwaltete DataSources nutzen.
Wenn du selber mit dem JDBC Treiber rumhantieren möchtest, kannst du das schon machen, aber andersrum wäre es vernünftiger.


----------

